# BC-Gilde Diffusion sucht Member !



## Janeck (8. November 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen auf der Infoseite unserer Gilde! 

Homepage: http://www.diffusion-gilde.de/ 

Wir wollen mit Burning Crusade auf einem der neuen PvP Server auf Hordenseite einen Neuanfang wagen. Unser Hauptaugenmerk ist ganz klar der PvE-Bereich des Spiels. Wir wollen eine der besten Gilde des Servers werden, wenn nicht sogar DIE beste. Der Gildenleitung wird aus RL Freunden bestehen, welche schon sehr viel Erfahrung gesammelt haben und euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen können. 

Wir werden euch bieten: 

- ein sehr gut geregeltes Gildensystem 
- familäre Stimmung in TS und Gildenchat 
- nette Gildenmember / -leitung 
- faire Behandlung 
- gerechtes DKP System 
- High End Content 
- Teamspeak-Server 

Wir erwarten von euch: 

- Aktivität, Hilfsbereitschaft und ein gutes soziales Verhalten 
- Richtlinie sind 16 Jahre 
- Ihr solltet genügend Zeit für lange Raids mitbringen 
- ihr solltet auch mal Spaß verstehen können 

Zurzeit werden noch alle Klassen gesucht. Das Leveln der Chars sollte nicht zu lange dauern, damit wir ganz oben mitmischen können, jedoch wollen wir euch nicht zwingen ausschließlich zu grinden. Genießt mit aller Ruhe die neue Welt rund um die Horde. 

Ich hoffe ich habe euer Interesse geweckt, ein Blick auf die Homepage kann ja nie schaden. 

Wir freuen uns auf euch! 

Noch eine wichtige Ergänzung…. Ihr könnt ins Forum im Teil Bewerbung posten ohne euch anzumelden! 

Hier nochmal die Homepage: http://www.diffusion-gilde.de/


----------



## Casus (6. Januar 2007)

Bin auch dabei Leuts ! Schaut doch einfach mal auf der hp vorbei !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casus (11. Januar 2007)

/push ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

